# An Austrian town called.......



## k9kiwi (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the newspaper article.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2008)

LMAO! That article is so funny!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 19, 2008)

those British are ****ing thieves!


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 19, 2008)

Now if that town had a hot spring or spa wouldn't it be called BAD F-CKING? Evidently there's no spa because everyone knows there is no such thing as BAD F-CKING.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 20, 2008)

It would be interesting. First, you would stay in the F*cking hotel, eat at the F*cking restaurant and wander around F*cking. After all of that, you'd be ready for a cigarette!  Who would've thought you could ever be tired of F*cking?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well if I do ever go there I won't steal any signs but I'll definitely take a picture or more with one of those signs


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats excellent....


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

That's even better than the official AA 'Even more cow dung road' sign I saw in NZ!!

I do suspect a joke is being pulled though, Austrians aren't as ignorant as this article would make them out to be...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

What about these Danish sweets then, eh?


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah, now THAT is how you find out if she swallows.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmmmm I wonder if Adler has seen the picture of the sign on the forum ?

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 21, 2008)

!


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, it's a good laugh, but I think it's a hoax...if it exists then it's a Gypsy tent camp,as the whole region is a swamp with no road access. There is a place called Franking, but that's a bit south of the weichsee.
Nice find though Kiwi!


----------



## Clave (Mar 21, 2008)

I want to move there for a month or two, then write lots of letters to everyone I know...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

You British are a randy lot! As for us in the states, we're alittle more sophisticated when it comes to naming our towns.


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Shouldn't that be "WELCUM!" ..??!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Are these two, two of the streets in town??


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 21, 2008)

that was good


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 21, 2008)

> Sorry guys, it's a good laugh, but I think it's a hoax...if it exists then it's a Gypsy tent camp,as the whole region is a swamp with no road access. There is a place called Franking, but that's a bit south of the weichsee.



Try a google earth search. I did check it existed before posting.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2008)

The dutch love the swiss airport Kloten because of similar reasons. "Kloten" means in dutch balls or testicles. We make jokes about sending "Mooi kloten" postcards, strickly translated "Beautiful Kloten", but it is the dutch equivalent to "it sucks"


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, in Norway there's a place called HELL....popular to send postcards saying "Been to Hell and back"...


----------



## Clave (Mar 24, 2008)

There used to be a street in London called 'Gropecunt Lane"


The earliest citation of the word in the Oxford English Dictionary is a reference to the London street name "Gropecunt Lane" dated to about 1230. This was the name of a roads where prostitues went about their "business" Southampton, Hereford, Reading and Worcester had streets named "Grope Lane" in their town centres; the more explicit "Gropecunt Lane" was located in Bristol, London, York and Newcastle. Other similar names included Love Lane, Fondle Street and Puppekirty Lane (meaning "Poke Skirt Lane").


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

I take it that these names aren't political correct today, eh?


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Still funny though


----------



## Clave (Mar 26, 2008)

I think those streets are long gone - especially in London - when you think of all the bombing, rebuilding, and redevelopment over the couple of hundred years...


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, well...according to google it seems you're right Kiwi!  
Didn't make it onto the F B Austrian map though (Considered to be the best...) with every town with a population of atleast 10 marked on it. Pride or prejudice ???
Anywhere else they'd seize the great tourism opportunity, but the Austrians can be a strange bunch. (Trust me, I've lived there!)


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2008)

The streets aren't all gone, Clave. All those that were called Gropecunt Lane or Grope Lane have been renamed - if you ever see a Grape Lane, or Grape Road; odds are it used to be called Gropecunt. I believe the last Gropecunt Lane was called Pelican Way in London.


----------



## Clave (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah, cool - I didn't know that.

Also: Australians living in Austria? That is just too weird and confusing...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Australianianians?

How about these?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen....just a few.

Ta Ta Creek (Canada)

Boysack (Scotland)

Anus (France)

Trim (Ireland)

Clap Hill (United Kingdom)

Tittisee (Germany)

Cockintake (United Kingdom)

Ballplay (Tennessee)

Caulkerbush (Scotland)

Agay (France)

Assloss (Scotland)

Bohner's Lake (Wisconsin)

Bigadic (Turkey)

Backside (Scotland)

Cockplay (Scotland)

Bangs Beach (Maine, USA)

Bare (United Kingdom)

Dickey (North Dakota, USA)

Blackdykes (England)

Pennis Wood (United Kingdom)

Gofuku (Japan)

Three Cocks (Wales)

Dickeyville (Wisconsin, USA)

Dunmovin (California, USA)

Peterhead (Scotland)

Mount Gay (West Virginia)

Beaverville (Illinois, USA)

Boody (Illinois, USA)

Bone Gap (Illinois, USA)

Vergennes (Illinois)

Little Dix Village (West Indies)

Tightsqueeze (Virginia, USA)

Iron Knob (Australia)

Big Knockerstown (United Kingdom)

Climax Springs (Missouri, USA)

Fertile (Minnesota, USA)

Ironwood (Minnesota, USA)

Willacoochie (Georgia, USA)

Moreheadsville (Pennsylvania, USA)

Weener (Germany)

Deep Gap (Tennessee, USA)

Glasscock (Texas, USA)

Seman (Alabama, USA)

Long Dong (Guangxi, China)

Titless (Switzerland)

Onacock (Virginia, USA)

Maiden Gully (Australia)

Penistone (England)

Fort Dick (California, USA)

Gash (Iran)

Probe (Utah, USA)

Butztown (Pennsylvania, USA)

Thong (England)

Mary's Inlet (Canada)

Bobbin Head (Australia)

Mount Titlis (Switzerland)

Sexmoan (Luzon, Philippines)

Elephant Butte (New Mexico, USA)

Dikshit (India)

Pis Pis River (Nicaragua)

Blowhard (Australia)

Sexbierum (Netherlands)

Reamstown (Pennsylvania, USA)

Pecker's Point (Newfoundland, Canada)

Lickdale (Pennsylvania)

Pickles Gap (Arkansas)

Nether Wallop (England)

Petting (Germany)

Mount Mee (Australia)

Titting (Germany)

Titty Ho (England)

Yocumtown (Pennsylvania, USA)

Fugit (Kentucky, USA)

Assinippi (Massachusetts, USA)

Big Cockup and Little Cockup (England)

Cocktown (Wexford, Ireland)

Cockburn (Australia)

Bangor (Wales)

Dyckesville (Wisconsin, USA)

Ballville (Ohio, USA)

Prickwillow (England)

Black Charlie's Opening (Australia)

Kinmount (Ontario, Canada)

Euren (Wisconsin, USA)

Cockland (Ohio, USA)

Spuzzum (Canada)

Bloody Dick (Montana, USA)

Shafter (California, USA)

Beaver (Oklahoma, USA)

Mt. Buggery (Australia)

Handcock Town (North Carolina, USA)

Shitlingthorpe (Yorkshire, UK)

Sackville (Canada) 

Twatt (Orkney, UK)

Muff (County Donegal, Ireland)

Maggie's Nipples (Wyoming, USA)

Bone's Knob (Queensland, Australia)

Fingringhoe (Essex, UK)

Titz (Germany)

Needmore (Texas, USA)

Fruitport (Michigan, USA)

Zip Down (Pennsylvania, USA)

Mount Holly (New Jersey, USA)


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 26, 2008)

nice lucky!


----------



## Clave (Mar 26, 2008)

Take me to the top of Mt. Buggery! oh wait...  

What a great list!


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2008)

As they'd say here Lucky, KIRÁLY!!! Great list!

And re Austria, the most popular tourist T-shirts in Wien (Vienna ) have the Aussie 'kangaroos crossing' road sign on them with the motto 'There are no kangaroos in Austria' !  

(...And I'm a kiwi, BTW!!!)


----------

